
Indian killed in Kansas: Hate crimes are rising since Trump assumed office - senthil_rajasek
http://www.hindustantimes.com/analysis/indian-killed-in-kansas-hate-crimes-in-us-are-rising-since-trump-assumed-office/story-zTBmdRsbsmI8hJJ1d88m5N.html
======
cpr
I'm sorry, but using SPLC as an source for figures is not responsible
reporting. They're a known horribly biased group, and many of the so-called
"hate crimes" since the election have been been proven false.

See this list for many examples:

[http://www.fakehatecrimes.org/](http://www.fakehatecrimes.org/)

~~~
throwaway_374
Yes, that's right, "fakehatecrimes.org" is definitely a lot more credible. You
are responsible for spreading a racial hatred agenda undermining the
persecution and terrorism experienced by minorities. Show some respect, 2
innocent men have been murdered by a white nationalist terrorist.

